
Nike CEO gives $750M to pay full tuition+expenses for 100 Stanford students/year - icinnamon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/02/24/nike-billionaire-phil-knight-and-stanford-unveil-750-million-scholarship-program/#2466ff182bfc
======
ratfacemcgee
it costs 7.5M to put 1 student through college? And I thought Australian Uni's
were expensive.

~~~
DrScump
It does include a monthly VTA bus pass and WiFi.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
ah that explains it lol

